
The Cuneiform Tablets of 2015 [pdf] - akavel
http://www.vpri.org/pdf/tr2015004_cuneiform.pdf
======
cmaes
The approach described in this paper: having an archeologist implement a
virtual machine in an afternoon, and then having that virtual machine run a
self-checking program that expanded to a full system, is exactly what
contestants/archeologists in ICFP 2006 did.

[http://www.boundvariable.org](http://www.boundvariable.org)

I've been returning to the contest recently. There's a treasure trove of
interesting stuff, including the ML compiler that targets the universal
machine. It's amazing that such a small group of people created all that for a
programming contest.

------
triplesec
I worked on the Domesday project as a 12-year-old. It enlisted schools, with
the help of geography teachers and their classes, to assist with data
gathering around the country. I never saw the finished thing, and I'm sad it
was never properly preserved. I look forward to the work of archivists!

